
VORACLE Attack Can Recover HTTP Data from VPN Connections - yaseen-rob
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/voracle-attack-can-recover-http-data-from-vpn-connections/
======
mirimir
tl;dr Disable compression in your OpenVPN peers.

